# The Flying Dog



## dcmoody23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahah.  Fetch with my girlfriend's chocolate lab turned out to be a great photo opp!


----------



## pauliec (Oct 4, 2010)

Ha, that's a good one. Here's a similar one with my terriers:


----------



## wim hoppenbrouwers (Oct 5, 2010)

Very good shot indeed.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 5, 2010)

pauliec said:


> Ha, that's a good one. Here's a similar one with my terriers:



The dog on the left of the photo made me giggle


----------



## Lunchbox (Oct 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## Okie Photo© (Oct 6, 2010)

lol, wow, actually caught the pup in mid air! Awesome!! 

Great shots!


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hah that's an amazing shot Paulie! 

I have an awesome one of my black lab, Champ, but the AF didn't catch up to him :cry::cry:


----------



## meme-_- (Oct 15, 2010)

lol


----------

